# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Pro Agility

## dalcowbag

JW how many of you guys do the pro agility drill anfd if your team test for it come fall? My team does and JW what kinda times some of you guys have been getting. . . .

----------


## eacman65

Im an o-lineman and i got a 4.75 on mine, best on my team was a 4 flat

----------


## qccat

we do it, but we test for it just at the end of winter workouts. I got a 4.43 on mine as a fullback...one of our linebackers got a 4.17 but most were in the 4.6 range. The fast on my team was 3.84=sick

----------


## dalcowbag

i got 4.54 as a TE. . .we had a lil wideout pull a 3.9 out of his &ss. . .little sh!t

----------


## qccat

4.54 as a TE is right where you want to be. Good job man. Yeah, i couldnt believe seeing guys break 4.0 flat. Just a little funny thing here....they say that to be good in both your 40 and pro shuttle should be 0.4 apart. thats what scouts look at. So if i'm running a 4.65 40, they'd question my 4.43 and say that it should be in the 4.2's. Just something to think about. Obviously this is in the perfect world

----------


## eacman65

a 3.8 is ridiculous i was happy with my time as an o-lineman

----------


## dalcowbag

hmmm. . .i suppose i am right on track then. I have only been running 40's in the 4.8-4.9 range. I think its b/c i still have fat kid legs

----------


## eacman65

haha thats a good one

----------


## qccat

> a 3.8 is ridiculous i was happy with my time as an o-lineman


yeah man, your time is very good for O-line

----------


## eacman65

thanks man its my best drill

----------


## gettintheir

Our team test pro agility. The times there are about the same as yours that you posted for lineman and linebackers and such, lol except for a freak linebacker thats goin to LSU ran a 3.89.

----------


## eacman65

thats unreal for an LB

----------


## gettintheir

Ya it really is, but this guy is seriuosly a freak of nature. It doesnt even make sense some of the **** he does. I ran a 4.05. That was the fastest we had all day, then he came back in the next dayand just killed it. By this is why he is going to go to a National CHampionship team too.

----------


## decadbal

what team is that FSU baby...go noles

----------


## eacman65

with a time like that he belongs at one

----------


## birdman22

i got a 4.77 and my forty is a 5.1 and i play o-line and the fastest on my team was a 3.86 and for a 40 was 4.28

----------


## gettintheir

lol no its not FSU, remember i said National Championship  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## frank_frank

sorry a little ignorant but is the pro agility the T drill??? can u all explain it to me cuz i think we call it someting else..

----------


## qccat

the pro shuttle is called the pro shuttle everywhere im pretty sure...its when you straddle the line, run five yards in the direction of your choice, change direction and run back through the middle for ten yards, change direction and run five more yards back through the middle....hope that can creat a visual

----------


## frank_frank

oh ya i know exactly what your talking about 

it is sometimes called the 20 yrd shuttle though (cu u run a total of 20)

----------


## boistheman

most colleges just use the 10 yrd shuttle.

----------


## dalcowbag

> oh ya i know exactly what your talking about 
> 
> it is sometimes called the 20 yrd shuttle though (cu u run a total of 20)


yes it is also called that

----------


## Badgerman

The problem I see with any of these drills is trying to get an accurate time. Unless something is timed electronically I don't see much value in comparisons unless the same person timed the whole country......and even then the reaction time of the guy holding the watch can vary immensly.
If I were going to test people I'd just line everybody up and use a starting pistol and see who wins. That way you test reaction time too which is just as important as raw speed.

----------

